# FMA Clinic for Boy Scouts



## NARC (Sep 5, 2005)

Had great success with the local Boy Scout Troop #1360 here in Gainesville,VA covering some Empty Hand and stick material.
All the young men were very attentive and worked hard....
Looking forward to returning, to address further material with them.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't you wish they still offered quarterstaff and singlestick in modern scouting?  I would have been all over that merit badge, heh.  

Lamont

Photo circa 1930ish:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 5, 2005)

Would you believe that if I attempted a stick-fighting seminar with my girl scouts, I'd be banned from the organization?  And forget all about knife fighting - I'd go to jail.

 We had to fight tooth and nail to get our local council to allow our girls to receive archery lessons, throw tomahawks and for the older girls (13+) to fire black powder rifle AND they had to sign a "High Adventure Permission Slip."

 I think it's great young men have this opportunity with much less than a nod of the head and without much question.  Too bad young girls can't get the same opportunity without what feels like a congressional hearing.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2005)

Never mention the knife aspect if you're teaching kids, we've learned!


----------



## NARC (Sep 6, 2005)

Funny you should mention that, when I first walked in the door a little Cub Scout ( I mean "little guy") saw my knife and asked what type it was, and I stated a Ka-Bar.  He knew about the knife! He then proceeded to help me carry all my equipment in. 
I did show the Scouts a variety of weapons Indonesian and Fillipino including the Tomahawk too etc...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2005)

Ah, I can see where the tomahawk would draw interest in that crowd! Just don't let the NCAA know...


----------

